
Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with Covid-19, are dying from strokes - tartoran
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
======
_bxg1
Terrifying. But the silver lining is that they're catching on to the patterns,
which means they can start adjusting treatments. I think that beyond just
flattening the curve, delaying one's infection date right now probably has a
significant impact on survivability simply because of how much we're still
learning about this disease every week.

~~~
chkaloon
Exactly. People are talking about "moving goal posts" because the curve has
already been flattened. But if I get it, I want to be as far out on that curve
a possible so doctors know better what to do about it.

~~~
rv-de
You know that joke about the two hikers who stumble upon a hungry bear and one
of them goes about fastening his laces ... oddly fitting.

~~~
chkaloon
As they say, you don't need to out run the bear, only your partner

------
symplee
Not a doctor, just a thought, could this in part be caused by some sort of
Deep Vein Thrombosis or other clots due to people not physically moving as
much during quarantine?

~~~
_bxg1
The part about clots forming literally as the surgeon was operating seems much
more exotic than something so simple as reduced activity.

~~~
symplee
Did the earliest victims of Covid19 also show similar levels of clots? Or are
we only seeing elevated levels recently? Could help to plot this over time as
the lockdown extends. If there's a correlation, would help to stress the
importance of staying active in quarantine, ex: lifting, stationary bike, jump
rope.

~~~
_bxg1
I think there's a bias in the data because a) lots of people die from the
respiratory symptoms before they get a stroke, and b) young people who get a
stroke might not know how to recognize it/what to do about it, so they may
just stay at home and die there and never get recorded as a COVID death.

------
blendo
"Doctors are often able to reopen blocked blood vessels through techniques
such as pulling out clots or inserting stents. But it has to be done quickly,
ideally within six hours, but no longer than 24 hours: “The message we are
trying to get out is if you have symptoms of stroke, you need to call the
ambulance urgently. ”"

After a family member's stroke, we were told that 4 hours is the magic number.

Per the Mayo Clinic: "Therapy with drugs that can break up a clot has to be
given within 4.5 hours from when symptoms first started if given
intravenously. The sooner these drugs are given, the better. Quick treatment
not only improves your chances of survival but also may reduce complications."
[https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-
conditions/stroke/diagno...](https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-
conditions/stroke/diagnosis-treatment/drc-20350119)

~~~
_bxg1
I wonder if anybody's considered packaging these drugs up for home use? A
"stroke EpiPen", if you will.

~~~
dahele
Interesting idea but unfortunately this isn’t feasible, unless you also have
access to a full suite of diagnostic equipment at home. Even if someone at
home could self-diagnose a stroke with any accuracy, around 10% of strokes are
actually caused by haemorrhage (bleeding) rather than a clot. A CT scan is
almost always carried out to rule this out, before administering thrombolytic
drugs or aspirin, as these drugs can significantly worsen existing bleeding.

------
dogma1138
This should be surprising to no one really flu and other respiratory illnesses
have been known to increase stroke likelihood and severity considerably (upto
40% in the first 15 days), it also increases the likelihood of other
cardiovascular conditions including cervical artery (CAD) and neck artery
raptures..

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/01/190130075757.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/01/190130075757.htm)

[https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/pdf/10.1161/STROKEAHA.110.59...](https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/pdf/10.1161/STROKEAHA.110.596783)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5899905/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5899905/)

------
salawat
Mirror: [http://archive.is/6OQQj](http://archive.is/6OQQj)

------
cmarschner
Can someone explain to me why the number of daily infections in California is
still going up despite home orders. I just saw this and it baffled me
(European here).

~~~
arpa
Latent phase coming to its end, perhaps?

------
jules-jules
Is there a non-paywalled link?

~~~
_they
Not the same paper, but
[https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/929345](https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/929345)

------
arpa
First off, yes, Covid is real, it's way worse than flu, social distancing is
essential, it's not 5g and not a government conspiracy. But I can not help but
wonder - if we were to look for other variables, like, i don't know, eye
color, isn't it likely that we would find a similar correlation? What is the
model of action here and why are medical professionals so sure it was caused
by covid? Maybe covid is a confounding variable, most apparent because we are
mostly looking at it now?

~~~
dmix
> Mocco, who has spent his career studying strokes and how to treat them, said
> he was “completely shocked” by the analysis. He noted the link between
> covid-19 and stroke “is one of the clearest and most profound correlations
> I’ve come across.”

~~~
arpa
Okay, let's burn more karma. Maybe there is some hidden variable that makes
these young people more susceptible to covid. Correlation without a model of
action is, well, a correlation. Clots from damaged lungs maybe? But clotting
without lung damage is unlikely. It's very weird.

~~~
loopz
Covid-19 attacks the whole body, including brain, vessels, you name it.
They've found Sars-Cov-2 in eyelids. This is exactly why you want governments
to be responsible and take precautionairy actions first, because we know next
to nothing about this virus and effects. Those who claim otherwise are simply
ignorant, because we all are. The science will come later.

~~~
arpa
Well AFAIR virii are like that - they tend to be found, well, about
everywhere, provided viral load is sufficient. That doesn't mean that their
protein spike has an affinity (i.e. can bind to and infect) to other cells, so
"attacking the whole body" is a bit of an overstatement. It's just shit luck
it targets a receptor that is prevalent in key organs, as it regulates the
blood flow. Then again i am not really an expert so let's leave it at that.

